# rim sizes on a 84 ss monte carlo please help



## ogpizimpin (Jul 31, 2005)

hey good to be back on the lay it low forums i just got a 1984 monte carlo ss and i have some questions about rim sizes would 22 inch rims fit with no rub stock ride height or would i have to lift it if i have to ill get some 20s on it for now until i lift it also what are the bolt pattern/wheel dimensions fit any help or suggestions would be nice thanks all :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

U might get sum frame rub but stock height shuld fit 22s


----------



## ogpizimpin (Jul 31, 2005)

thanks good to know i think im gonna go with 22s im not sure i know i need 5 bolt but what offset and such im new to car customizing this is my first project luckily i found a nice ss that needs very little work


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Go to bigrimsaregay.org 

They will have all your answers.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2011)

Buhahahaha:run:


----------



## ogpizimpin (Jul 31, 2005)

hey big red didnt ask for an opinion if you dont wanna help fuck off :thumbsup: now if someone out there could help me with offset and other dimensions so i can get rims that fit i want 22s i know they will rub a bit at stock ride height but im not concerned about that if any has any experiance with this help would be ,,much appreciated uffin:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Honestly bro if possible go to a rim shop, NOT A TIRE STORE, a rim shop tell them what you want and leave the responsibility of safety and fitment to them. When people come in to my store they get what they ask for. If you feel like the price is high, then take the booklets home with you or write down the names of the wheels they offer and do some internet research. It is the only safe way to make it happen. Don't be one of those guys that buys wheels of craigslist or online thinking they will fit, without speaking to a expert in the field. On a another note it is 5x4.75 bolt pattern aka 5x120.65 the offset is 15 mm or lower, i recommend taking it to a shop because at the end of the day if your wheel falls off or you cant find the correct lugnuts you have someone to call. 22's tuck no problem but on a g body (cutlass, monte, regal, grand prix, el camino) you will always have to run a adapter/thick spacer on the rear as the tail end of the frame tapers out toward the tire, when using cast one piece wheels. If you buy two or three piece high quality wheels they will build them for your car specifically


----------



## ogpizimpin (Jul 31, 2005)

What about 5 bolt universal lug rims would such rim work ans i think im gonna go to a rim shop im quite keen on getting this done my self tho i do live with a mechanic gearhead with 35 experiance who will help me out


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Maybe try a ****** ass big rim site instead of a lowrider site dumb shit. 

I hope your wheels fall off and you car runs into a cliff.


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

Not go fit breh, Watchu need is An 06 frame swap wif dem stone gripz mayne


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

ogpizimpin said:


> What about 5 bolt universal lug rims would such rim work ans i think im gonna go to a rim shop im quite keen on getting this done my self tho i do live with a mechanic gearhead with 35 experiance who will help me out


Your partner (sorry roomate) has 35 years mechanical experience (and you obviously have internet) and you come on here to ask this question? Good luck with the rest of the responses :roflmao:

Dat 06 frame swap will kill it homie, ****** be like "what what"!


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

are the rims big ? do it ride good ? lean back right hand on OT's dickwood


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Nah breh,

First thing you need is to add a whistle to the exhaust and you gon be like WEEEEEEE oooh WEEEEEE oooh WEEEEE!


----------



## MIKE HAWK (May 21, 2010)

Gas brake dip, open da doez


----------

